# Martial Arts



## ta2mama`

Hello! I'm new to the forum and to EMS!  I was wondering if there are any fellow taekwondo enthusiasts here. I have been at it for 6 years, soon to test for my 1st degree black belt.  

I've been working at my new job only about 2 weeks and I can tell already it will be a challenge to stay fit with these hours.  I'm only part-time, so I can try to get in workouts on  my days off.  

-R-


----------



## Rangat

Well, I don't do TKD, i do MMA. With Rodney Kings Street tough world alliance.

It's fun.

We can discuss it further if u want...


----------



## ta2mama`

Hi! MMA rocks, too.  We do a bit of Gracie Jujitsu at our school.  My instructor thinks its important to know some ground-fighting as well as the TKD stuff.  We learn some basic weaponry, too, such as escrima sticks and bo staff.


----------



## DT4EMS

I train regularly. 

I hold a third degree in TKD but have researched several arts. My latest passion is Kali-Silat. 

Any person that trains needs to be true to themself. Know what it is you want/need/fear and train for it.


I am the constant student!


----------



## Chimpie

Brown Belt TKD - American Taekwondo Association (ATA)

<<-- Has a six year old niece that outranks him - so sad


----------



## Rangat

hey

Ya, I do the Moshado BJJ. But it's all the same- their family. Have u found that TKD has a lot of value with self protection and street fighting? Or just for fitness? Would you take it into a cage?


----------



## DT4EMS

Rangat said:
			
		

> hey
> 
> Ya, I do the Moshado BJJ. But it's all the same- their family. Have u found that TKD has a lot of value with self protection and street fighting? Or just for fitness? Would you take it into a cage?




For me, I would not take TKD or any striking only art into any type of MMA type arena.

Most progressive sytems "changed" and added BJJ skills to their core studies after the Gracies changed the world of martial arts.

As far as "self-defense" and what is statistically faced in the first few moments of any physical confrontation I find the FMA (escrima, Kali, Silat) to be superior than anything else.

A person wanting to train MMA needs to seek a school training MMA. Just like a guy who wants to kickbox needs a kickboxing school. A person seeking tradiational arts for fitness and overall conditioning can gain a lot from TKD or traditional Karate schools.

There are some very good "self-defense" systems out there including Krav-Maga. 

I think everyone should know how to do basics.... escape the mount, pass a guard etc. But how or why you learn it is important. Is it for a tournament vs. self-defense? If you go to guard on the street and his brother stomps you in the head, or you pull guard and he stabs you..... it makes the technique itself useless.

My point is technique or training in a technique or style is a waste of a person's time without training for a reason.

When training police officers, I teach them if a person takes them to the ground and pulls guard.... I want them to eye rake first, then deliver multiple groin strikes to set up the guard pass. The reason is the officer has too many tools on his belt that can be used against him. Through training the officer can see a lot of damage can be done by the person pulling guard.

I will tell you I am a huge fan of BJJ. Regardless of the family. 

I am all for EMS training in any art or self-defense system. Even a quick ear slap can save a life.....


----------



## Rangat

well said...


----------



## Wingnut

My husband does Akido and he's taught me a few things he think I should know. I took TKD when I was a kid for about a month and I didn't like it but I do enjoy the little bit of Akido I do know and I really like the philosophy behind it.

If I had my choice though. I'd take that style of fighting in the movie Equlibrium, that's the coolest fight scene I think I've ever seen, I'd like to see anyone beat that guy.


----------



## DT4EMS

Wingnut said:
			
		

> My husband does Akido and he's taught me a few things he think I should know. I took TKD when I was a kid for about a month and I didn't like it but I do enjoy the little bit of Akido I do know and I really like the philosophy behind it.
> 
> If I had my choice though. I'd take that style of fighting in the movie Equlibrium, that's the coolest fight scene I think I've ever seen, I'd like to see anyone beat that guy.



Equlibrium!!! I loved that movie!! I must say I really enjoyed the "Gun Kata". 
Aikido has some great principles within it! There are some real similarities in some of the movements between Kali and Aikido. Lots of angles and circles movements.


----------



## Wingnut

Gun Kata that was it I couldn't remember the name of it. I must have watched that movie 20 times now I love it.


----------



## Rangat

it was brilliant. i cant wait for the CIA or someone to release such an art form to the public. theyd have thousands of enthusiasts in weeks. Just as lethal would be a knife art so sophisticated. ouch. 

Since studies have shown that at less than 3m, a knife is more dangerous than a gun.

But, hehe, the legal implications of killing everyone around you is an interesting thought...h34r:


----------



## disassociative

My area is not Tae Kwon do; but I do hold a black belt 1st degree in Chinese Kenpo


----------



## bowhkr

I can swing the oxygen tank pretty fast in a defensive manner, does that count?


----------



## disassociative

Why yes; yes it does.


----------



## Jon

bowhkr said:
			
		

> I can swing the oxygen tank pretty fast in a defensive manner, does that count?


Yep...

You can also throw it in the general direction of an agressor as a diversion. If it hits them, so much the better.


----------



## dizzymedic

Was in judo and wrestling.  Never had a chance to hook up on any other martial art as I injured my hip in a basket ball tournament.  The pain came back everytime I trained with my Judo / wrestling buddies so I had to quit for now.


----------



## gradygirl

I'm studying a very beautiful martial art called Shoring Ryu. It's very simple, nothing fancy, nothing flashy. They teach you to have a very sturdy, stable center of balance and to not lose that center of balance no matter what movement you make. Since we live in Hartford, our instructors have taught us close contact fighting with weapons such as knives, pipes, anything one might be attacked with hand to hand in a city.


----------



## disassociative

Actually; in Kenpo the first form a student learns is Basic Form 1; which originated in the Shorin-Ryu style. We also observe practice of the Pinans; and Pi Sai Dai. I really enjoy martial arts on my spare time(When I have it); Up until resently; due to scheduling conflicts; I was the Saturday night instructor.

I'm thinking abt picking up Saturday classes again; but I'm not sure. All I know
is that this is the perfect opportunity to help these young people stay
healthy, have fun, and maintain a sense of self-worth and respect for others at the same time.

Though I can't remember the person that said it; one of the best ways I could explain the years of practice in my eyes is:

"Through karate, I learned how to respect myself, respect others, and above
all respect the traditions of all--oh, and I also learned how to defend myself as well."

Kudos Tcert; you are the bees knees.


----------



## Stevo

hmmm, if Bruce Lee had lived maybe he could have done the sequel to Mother Jugs & Speed...

~S~


----------



## smart kid

I've trained in the arts of  Aikido, Judo, traditional Japanese combat Ju-Jitsu (BJJ comes from that), Kung-fu, and Shotokan Karate. In my opinion MMA all the way.

Any UFC fans out there?


----------



## fm_emt

I just know "Thai Flee."

I'm 6'2", 240lbs, and can run a 100 metre dash in 13 seconds. ;-)


----------



## gradygirl

LMFAO! That's not too bad! What's the saying, something like "I don't have to outrun the bear, just you"?


----------



## DT4EMS

smart kid said:
			
		

> I've trained in the arts of  Aikido, Judo, traditional Japanese combat Ju-Jitsu (BJJ comes from that), Kung-fu, and Shotokan Karate. In my opinion MMA all the way.
> 
> Any UFC fans out there?



First... I love the UFC. I am amazed at the level of the athletes today vs a little over a decade ago.

As far as MMA all the way, it really depends on "what" a person is looking for. Even the Gracies will tell you they don't look to immediately "go to guard" on the street.

My latest passion is Kali-Silat. There are many FMA systems out there (Inasanto, Sayoc, DBMA, Vunak etc) all are very, very good.

I look at it from a different perspective. "What can I still do at 64?"

Master Alland is over 60 and has the fastest hands I have ever seen. He is also a very humble and giving person. Since I only want to train for "self-defense" I try to find things that can help me escape many different types of encounters.

Personally I like the FMA stuff because it makes my hand eye coordination faster. Anything I can do to continue to build the "neuro-net" to try and beat old age. 

I too have trained in several styles and I claim to be a master of none. I just love to train. 

No matter what you train in, just know "why you train". My goal is not to beat anyone up or submit anyone. My goal is to win (within the limits of the law).


----------



## Guardian

I'll watch a ufc match when flipping through the channels and I'll even like watching the fighters. Hughes vs Gracie was great.  Those are two very tough guys, no doubt about it.  Ever worry about the message we are sending our children though.  When they watch one guy beat the hell out of another, I can't help but think something isn't right.  I've often had to struggle to walk away from fights in my life and now that I'm older, these are the values I respect.  You have to be a very strong man to admit that you're wrong and apologize.  I think ufc glorifies violence and does a real disservice to our younger more impressionable citizens.


----------



## DT4EMS

The message I see a lot of in the UFC is sportsmanship. I see more of it in the UFC than in boxing.

The atheletes (for the most part) show a ton of respect to each other when it is over. You named one of the best examples of that (Hughes vs. Gracie).

It is like anything else though..........heck, just look at the video games today.

Walking away from any type of a fight is usually the best practice.

But that doesn't always work either...look at this kid "just trying to walk away"

http://comegetyousome.com/fights_56.htm 

It is the fight at the TOP LEFT


----------



## Guardian

Horrible but very educational video.  That boy needs some serious punishment.

If someone ever kicks me in the face like that, they better kill me while they have the chance or god help them.


----------



## MMiz

DT4EMS said:
			
		

> The message I see a lot of in the UFC is sportsmanship. I see more of it in the UFC than in boxing.
> 
> The atheletes (for the most part) show a ton of respect to each other when it is over. You named one of the best examples of that (Hughes vs. Gracie).
> 
> It is like anything else though..........heck, just look at the video games today.
> 
> Walking away from any type of a fight is usually the best practice.
> 
> But that doesn't always work either...look at this kid "just trying to walk away"
> 
> http://comegetyousome.com/fights_56.htm
> 
> It is the fight at the TOP LEFT


Crap like that enrages me.  Then there is the one of the cop shooting back at the guy... and the guy wants to press charges.

If I wasn't so damn out of shape I'd take this as a wake up call and do some form of martial arts.


----------



## DT4EMS

Come see me Matt, we will get you in shape. Most martial arts are great for getting you in shape, regardless of the system.

Just seek a school where you can get what you want/need. 

For self-defense: FMA, Kali-Silat, JKD, Krav-Maga, Haganah, anything Vunak, Cucci or Blauer mixed with some basic ground skills of MMA

For fitness: TKD, Karate, Judo, Hapkido etc.  mixed with some ground skills of  MMA. 

There is no such thing as the best system or style. As long as you know "why" you train any training you get is a bonus. Even if that training is rolling out of bed in the morning and doing Tae Bo.

And as far as that clip goes........ I have talked to the medics that a situation JUST LIKE THAT happened to them while working as a medic..........


----------



## firescapes

*Tkd*

Nice to see so many resposes to the post. 
I myself hold a Black belt 1st Dan In the International TKD Assoc.
Keep on truckin Guys and Gals...regards...Paul


----------



## firecoins

I have tried TKD, Aikido, Judo, BJJ and FMA.  I wish I had time to study all seriously.  I will probably pick up Aikido and BJJ again.


----------



## Alexakat

Just started TKD in February.  

LOVE IT!


----------



## SwissEMT

MMiz said:


> If I wasn't so damn out of shape I'd take this as a wake up call and do some form of martial arts.


Come on MMiz! That's no excuse. Martial Arts can help you attain your fitness goals. The only way you can get out of that mode is to get started! Start small, meet with a trainer and work something out. You can't limit yourself and miss out on life because you're "so damn out of shape."
A lot of small steps make a big difference.


----------



## Onceamedic

ITF - Chang han style Taekwando...  have done it for almost 2 years..  going for green belt...   I spend winters in Arizona.. there I do ATA Songhan style..   I love TKD... makes me fit, fast and confident...     I do a fair bit of freestyle self defense techniques as well..  some escrima and weapons work too...

love it... highly recommend it...


----------



## Luno

*Mma*

Yeah, I'm not so sure that I agree with you Guardian, however, I can see as an outsider, taking a quick glance in at MMA that you might misunderstand that it "glorifies" violence.  MMA is no different than any other type of competitive sport, except there is a little more sportsmanship in MMA, and from what I've seen, more mutual respect.  That said, I'm currently training with an MMA team, and was a former kickboxer and full contact fighter.


----------



## Aileana

I've been doing chito-ryu karate for the last 7 years, and I find that it's a great workout.  It really works muscles you didn't know could be worked . 
I've been learning a bit of stuff from shotokan-ryu lately, because their low stances are a great workout for the quads. Also used to teach some kickboxing, which was great for cardio, but not as much for strength I found.


----------



## firecoins

Luno said:


> Yeah, I'm not so sure that I agree with you Guardian, however, I can see as an outsider, taking a quick glance in at MMA that you might misunderstand that it "glorifies" violence.  MMA is no different than any other type of competitive sport, except there is a little more sportsmanship in MMA, and from what I've seen, more mutual respect.  That said, I'm currently training with an MMA team, and was a former kickboxer and full contact fighter.



thats the way to do it.  If I could this is what I would be doing.  Good luck.


----------



## RescueShirts.com

This is one area I have not been involved in directly, but wanted to.

Have been to several competitions with friend's/partner's kids.

One of those things that I wish I would have done when I was younger and had more time. 

Probably could "make time"... but the wife and kids already say that I am not "home" enough.

Too many interests... not enough free time... :sad:


----------



## LIFEGUARDAVIDAS

I am a 1st Dan degree (black belt) in Karate Do Shotokan style. Have been practicing it since I was 8. It is one of the most traditional karate styles. During my experience I've added some Aikido techniques.

I'm not really a big fan of TKD -I guess that doesn't make me very different from any other karate student. 

For what I've seen, nowadays most people look for something fast to learn without caring too much about the martial art history and its philosophy. -Which I understand, specailly with the crazy work hours. I would then recommend Krav Maga. (Not because I was born in Israel) -but because it is a very practical style for today's needs, you start learning the techniques since day one, learn to use whatever is in hands-reach to use for your survival... To everyone out there, specially in the EMS field, give it a try if you can.

Whichever is the martial art you choose to practice, do it for the right reasons, and USE IT RESPONSIBLY!!!

Guri


----------



## Onceamedic

LIFEGUARDAVIDAS said:


> I'm not really a big fan of TKD -I guess that doesn't make me very different from any other karate student.



I respect your black belt.  I think your martial arts experience is so dependant on your personal qualities, as well as the qualities of your instructor and the tradition of your dojang (dojo).  My instructor in WI is very old school.. takes a minimum of 6 years for DAN whereas the instructors in AZ are modernists...  Dan can be achieved in 2 years...    the qualitiy they share is a dedication to their art as a way of life..  a real concern for students over dollars..  and a willingness to extend themselves in the furtherance of their dicipline..  

I think martial artist can share a likemindedness regardless of their style..  that being said, a martial artist must be loyal to their school.  I love my TKD...  and I respect your Karate...


----------



## certguy

*martial arts for EMS*

I hold a first degree black belt in AAM - Ka - JUTSU . This is an american martial art that is very ecclectic . This gives you many more choices in dealing with situations you may run into . The more versitle the training , the better . It's far better to get a psych pt. or a distraught family member who comes at you under control with the least amount of force necessary . ( pressure points , joint locks , and / or takedowns ) verses thrash and bash techniques , but theyare nice to have if you need to get nasty and can't avoid it . The arts really help with stress control too , especially after a bad call , but be careful and watch your control . Good stress relief , good workout , good fun , no injuries . If you really want to have fun , work with kids . I taught a kids program for 6 years and loved it . Unfortunately , I had to stop due to a knee replacement from a work comp injury . I've recently started some limited training again though . The coolest part is when you have a student who started with you stick with it and earn a black belt . I've got 5 , one of which owns a jujitsu school and his daughter , who was also in the program , is now the youngest BB in the AJA . It makes you feel good that you helped them get started . 

                                 CERTGUY


----------



## smurfgirl

Someone suggested to me that I begin with Krav Maga , but I am really not sure what that is.

I want to start Tae Kwon Do soon  30 hours for $30 for the first month, so well see if I like it or not.

I want something to get in shape, because I feel so out of shape.


----------



## stonez

Krav Maga is a self-defense and military hand-to-hand combat system developed in Israel, which assumes no quarter, and emphasizes maximum threat neutralization in a "real life" context. It came to prominence following its adoption by various Israeli Security Forces and is now used by military and law enforcement personnel, as well as civilians, around the world.
The version you learn at a lot of places has being simplified.
For more info just google "krav maga"


----------



## firecoins

alot of krav maga places suck.  Real Krav Maga is good but somepeople capitalize on the name to "sell" whatever crap they teach.


----------



## DT4EMS

firecoins said:


> alot of krav maga places suck.  Real Krav Maga is good but somepeople capitalize on the name to "sell" whatever crap they teach.



That is a factual statement. Find out the background of your instructor, regardless of "style". 

Krav Maga is a great self defense system if taught by a legitimate instructor.

"Just because a dog has papers, don't mean it can hunt."
- My buddies grandpa


----------



## certguy

*martial arts instructors*

Very well said . Any licensced martial arts instructor worth thier salt will have no problem with perspective students checking on them . Be aware though , that not everybody has certificates to see . In the system I work in , BB certificates aren't normally awarded till 2nd degree , as is the right to open a school . In my case , they made an exception because I was teaching kids ( and a few parents ) as a volunteer service to the community . I always feely gave out contact info for our home school so they could check . Avoid people with shady stories and no way to check up . There are a lot of wanna be's out there.

                              CERTGUY


----------



## medicp94dao

i trained in grappling in the Army. But outside of service I took White Crane Gung Fu for 3 years, and Aresthena Kickboxing for 7 years. It was more Karate than Kick boxing...


----------



## MedicineMan975

I started training in Shotokan karate when I was 7 after getting my !@# handed to me at school. a couple of times. My pop took me to the local dojo and told the instructor what was happening. My pop said that he did'nt want me fighting but at the same time he did'nt want me to rolled on a daily basis. So after 19 years of practice, I only occasionally get rolled in those regretful instances when diplomacy fails.
But I will say this about working in EMS and training. While training in a martial art has bolstered my phyhsical and mental fitness/stamina, working has made me incur injuries that have hindered me in one of my favorite pastimes. Definitley a double edged conundrum.h34r:


----------



## fit4duty

I started in Shorin-Ryu Karate some years ago after a long absence from any formal instruction. The thing that drew me to it was the atmosphere. No youngsters,  as a matter of fact i was the "kid" in the group The important thing is find a place where you are comfortable above all else. Then the training and instruction can be meaningful. Just my $0.02


----------



## wlamoreemtb

I have been doing judo for 7 years now and i just started in the past 2 years doing grappling and mixed martial arts it is an awesome stress reliever and definetly keeps me in decent shape i started the martial arts club at my school last year and it has taken off.. I have been swung at punched kicked bitten and clawed my training has kelped me to keep my level head and stay calm while still being able to defend if necessary.judo has shown me to subdue the agressor with little force by trips throws and joint locks. this shas helped me in a few situations it helps me to keep a level head in all situations too. it has definetly made me a better person


----------



## firecoins

judo and BJJ are awesome.


----------



## wlamoreemtb

yea it has come in handy a few times haha


----------



## EMT012

I'm a 1st dan Tae Kwon Do, although I do more independent Martial Arts now!

I agree though Tae Kwon Do isn't too practical in an actual situation.


----------

